# English teacher wage



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've been applying for English teacher jobs in Egypt and they always ask me what monthly wage I expect. The thing is I have no idea what the rate is. One school offered me 5000EGP, but no accommodation or transport allowance.

Considering I am a UK Native English speaker, wish a degree and a CELTA qualification what monthly salary should I expect from an International school?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As you have found out prices are high salaries are low.
You will not get an expat package if you apply for a job whilst you are already here in Egypt.
As far as I know you will not get a rent allowance or any of the other benefits, they may let you use the school bus free and I would imagine that 5000 is the going rate.


Maiden


----------



## Maureen_Elfar (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi ....

I work as an English teacher in Egypt, you can earn up to 10,000 L.E a month. However, i believe this is based on previous experience and whether you have a teaching certificate.
Good luck !


----------

